# Heater Control Head on my 2005 XTrail



## Dudbudder (Oct 1, 2010)

While driving home one evening I smelled something burning in my XTrail and then my blower fan did not work at all. I had it into the dealership for both a humming noise and the lack of heat. News is another wheel bearing is shot, but the other news is there is no problem with either the blower motor or the blower motor and resistor. Nissan tells me it an electronic device behind the fan switch called the heater control head. Additionally the white thing it plugs into is charred and also needs to be replaced. Unfortunately the heater control head, which is not much bigger than the fan switch itself is $495.00 plus HST. Any advice or other options I might check out will be much appreciated. Are there any parts dealers I can search for an after market option, used Xtrail parts, other compatible Nissan models using the same part. It is a 2005 SE with only 105,000km on it. It has been the bane of my existence since I purchased it new.

Happy New Years Eve!


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

Below are a few links to Wreckers selling Xtrail parts on Ebay. They are in BC, Ont & Que. Maybe you can contact them regarding the part you need?

05 06 NISSAN X-TRAIL R. SIDE VIEW MIRROR ELECTRIC - eBay (item 120583814789 end time Jan-10-11 18:18:17 PST)


05 NISSAN X-TRAIL ENGINE ECM - eBay (item 130448960065 end time Jan-26-11 07:20:57 PST)

05 06 NISSAN X-TRAIL R. SIDE VIEW MIRROR ELECTRIC - eBay (item 120583798991 end time Jan-10-11 17:23:43 PST)


06 NISSAN X-TRAIL JACK - eBay (item 110621315266 end time Feb-04-11 06:04:07 PST)


----------



## Dudbudder (Oct 1, 2010)

*hearter control head XTrail*

Thank you for the links. I will cross reference part numbers and hope check if one of the sites may have what I am looking for. dudbudder


----------

